# How can I make my Durango GREEN?



## friendlycritter (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok I admit part of the reason I want one is that they are just so cool looking.
But the practical side says a mini van wont due. We are a family of 6 and hopefully one more in the near future. So we need a vehicle that will haul all of us. We also need a 4wheel drive. So Durango come to MOMMA. I love the Durango's. But 10 to 12 miles to the gallon with gas prices inching closer and closer to $4 a gallon :nono: So what can I do? I am married to a mechanically enclind man so hopefully I can get needed adjustments done cheap!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

10 to 12 mpg is crazy. My F250 diesel will get 18 mpg if I drive it carefully. 18 isnt good, but its better than 12, and my truck weighs more than that durango. I hear people talk about 22mpg from some heavy duty diesels.

Get rid of the durago, buy a diesel cargo van, and put a bunch of school bus seats in it.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Get rid of it. Chrysler corporation seems to have no clue to making fuel efficient vehicles. I have a friend with an old school bus with a Cat diesel that gets better mileage than that!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

WisJim said:


> Get rid of it. Chrysler corporation seems to have no clue to making fuel efficient vehicles.


No kidding. My brother has had 2 dodge pick up trucks, and neither one of them got better than 10 mpg


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Sad but true, I guess you could put on taller tires, there might be after market computers that could help (??) keep it tuned up and drive very carefully avoiding fast starts, passing, routes that are prone to traffic jams, or hauling un-needed weight. Nice truck but the only way it'll be "green" is with paint.


----------



## friendlycritter (Mar 11, 2008)

Hahahaha green paint I like that! Well since I only drive about 8 to 15 miles a day it isn't all that bad for me. However they are pretty! I hate to admitt but I am a Dodge addict. They rock and roll and live forever!!! My dads dodge has over 300,000 miles on it and still trucking along. Plus we had a durango and sold it because of the last gas price hike. Well that durango drove around in 12" to 24" of snow like it was nothing. Not to mention the POWER ahhhh!! Like I said I am a Dodge junkie.....


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Whats your idea of green? Marking has gotting ahold of "GREEN" and now everything is green. 


Most likley the best way to make a durango green is with a can of paint.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
The Toyota Sienna 4WD van gets 16 city/21 hwy -- pretty awful, but a lot better than 12.

The Ford Escape Hybrid SUV 4WD gets 29 city/27 hwy -- not bad, but won't do 6 people -- get 2 of them 

www.FuelEconomy.gov


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

To save gas: Keep tires properly inflated, go easy on the accelerator with starting out from any stop, if you get to 30 mph in less than 10 seconds you're wasting gas, watch whats ahead of you and coast to a stop rather than braking from whatever mph you are cruising at. Get an aftermarket gauge that shows current (running) mpg and watch it.

I agree though, Chrysler has no clue about efficent engines -- too bad cause they're really good about having different body styles


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There's truth in balancing milage to reliability. Your total cost to drive per year is the real bottom line. Maybe you need a go fer car like a Toyota or Mazda for those low capacity trips everyone has. Kinda depends if two cars will save over one or not. we have an older GMC safari awd it gets 16 mpg. Not sure we'd save much having a cheapy little car or not.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a suburban that gets about 15 mpg for short in town trips, and gets 18 on fully loaded trips of longer duration. Not great by any means, but when I try to fit my family and their stuff from my suburban into my mom's durango, the durango no longer looks so 'cool'.... Her durango has never gotten better than 13 mpg, and while you can fit 7 people in it, with a couple in car seats, there just isn't any room left over for anything.

Tilly


----------



## friendlycritter (Mar 11, 2008)

Well since I typically only drive 8 to 12 miles a day it wont kill me budget wise. I have a small dodge spirit and it does great on gas and in a pinch it seats 6 ( not comfortably). My concern is more I need a 4wheel drive with a tow package that seats 7 but it is also nice looking family vehicle. So I just feel it is my responsibility to not contaminate our world any more than I have too. I realize my one vehicle is a he part of problem and I just want to do all I can to reduce my families impact on the environment.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Most likley the best way to make a durango green is with a can of paint.


LOL


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I think the dual vehicle strategy pays well if your work truck is "the beater" - i.e. an older cheap truck with cheap insurance rates - and the majority of your travel can be done in the efficient car.

Unfortunately, if you had to haul 6 people and gear everywhere you go, you're basically outta luck - and are stuck with a mini-van, suburban, durango type vehicle. 

To make something like this "green", you could look into propane powered or natural gas, and even that is difficult to gauge whether it is more efficient, since there are price and efficiency differences between the fuels - just like comparing diesel MPG to gasoline MPG is useless, since a gallon of each does not cost the same, nor does the vehicle, repairs, etc.

As Ross mentioned, total cost of ownership is much more than fuel - purchase price, interest on money, depreciation, repairs, insurance, etc. etc. 

.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.transbuddha.com/mediaHolder.php?id=1726


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Try 2.5 ounces Acetone mixed to 10 gallons of gas. Some say that helps, but could prove hard on injectors. There's a bunch of info on the web about it too. But really, the best thing is to get rid of it or get another car to drive. How often are all those people actually in the Durango? We have a family of 4, but it's not that often that all 4 of us are in one vehicle at a time.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Actually Mopar had a really nice engine back in the late 60's, My folks had a 69 newport custom 4 door [the cheap version of the newyorker] which had the 383 installed, dad got about 24 mpg crusing the highways with it until the double nickel law took aholt and the mileage went to about 20-22 [still not bad for farmer car] it had A/C which ran yearround only the temp control moved and still got that great mileage..... so the problem with Mopar was the gubbermint control freaks back in the early 70's..... then the coffin cars came along..... ya know the ones where ya might as well buy a coffin and sleep in it just for practice in case of a head-on accident with an old farmer car [that was my dads viewpoint back then and still kinda is since he is just nearing 74] 

As for adjusting the Durango for better mileage [and the green thing brought Krylon to mind to me at first too, though i prefer 3 green cammo] It probably wont do much better than you are gettin, the 360 [which most Durangos have] is the worst engin that mopar ever put in a rig, but it was the answer to the 350 chevy and the 360 ford for displacement, since everything is computer controlled there really is not much left for "wrench" to "monkey" with. ued to be a person could sitch rear ends, matcha tranny up and put on a different carbueator and get some really awesome power and speed and even mileage, but i know 2 ton trucks that get better mileage than most family rigs today.... yep you may see my family dring to town with the cattle truck or grain truck one of these days..... just cause we can get better mileage out of it.

William
Idaho


----------



## friendlycritter (Mar 11, 2008)

> How often are all those people actually in the Durango? We have a family of 4, but it's not that often that all 4 of us are in one vehicle at a time.


Well since my kids are 9,8,6,4 pretty much they go everywhere with me. It is an everyday occurrence.
But I have been doing some reading on the matter and it seems I can do some things to help. Simple things like staying on top of oil leaks, and routine maintenance. Plus driving my compact when I can. Unfortunately they don't make an electric car that seats 7.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Blu3duk said:


> Actually Mopar had a really nice engine back in the late 60's, My folks had a 69 newport custom 4 door [the cheap version of the newyorker] which had the 383 installed, dad got about 24 mpg crusing the highways with it until the double nickel law took aholt and the mileage went to about 20-22 ...


Brings back memories of my first Roadrunner, 383 SE motor. It would average 21 mpg at 70 to 75. At 55 it was lucky to get 17mpg.


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

I had a '99 Durango that occasionally got 11 mpg, but usually less. Fun to drive, but the party ended at the pump. There was talk about a hybrid Durango, but I think Dodge gave up on that idea a few years ago.

Now-a-days I'm driving back and forth with my diesel Golf. Yesterday I finally stopped at the pump to refill, with 728 miles on the previous tank! Calculated 53 mpg, and a quart of that was old frying oil! When all 6 of us need to go somewhere, we drive DW's Town & Country, which averages 21 mpg. Now I hate driving the minivan, but its still better than 10-11 mpg...

Plus the kids are quietly watching a DVD


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, I think diesel is the way of the future. You CAN compare diesel with gasoline, if you reduce the cost to a "cost per mile" basis. For example, Auric's diesel Jetta gets 53 MPG which translates to 8.4 cents per mile of fuel with diesel at 4.44$/gallon (price in my area). Friendlycritter's Durrango at 12 MPG is costing 32 cents per mile if she's paying 3.89$ like I am here. I drive a 4X4 Ford F350 with the diesel engine (6 speed stick-shift) and just about always get more than 20 MPG. That's 22.2 cents per mile. So, even with it's higher price, diesel is still cheaper when calculated on a "per mile" basis.

The good news is that in the next year or two "clean diesels" will finally hit the market in all 50 states. Mercedes and VW have already brought out new models with sophsticated new pollution controls that make their diesels as clean as gas engines. You can also get a Jeep Liberty in diesel, so there's a 4X4 for you. I've also heard rumors that Honda and Subaru will be coming out with diesels in the next year or two. Subaru is the one I want! Give me a light all-wheel SUV with a stick-shift and diesel engine, and I may never buy another vehicle!

By the way, I tried the acetone thing in both me Ford diesel and my gas Saturn. I tried it over 3 tanks of fuel and about 1000 miles of driving. I saw NO improvement at all. Milage went down slightly. The best thing you can do to improve milage is what others have said. Slow down to the speed limit, no jackrabbit starts, and keep your tires at the maximun safe inflation. Lastly, a stick-shift is ALWAYS more fuel efficent than an automatic!
Michael


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Gas and diesel vehicles do not cost the same, repairs and maintenance are not the same, depreciation not the same, even insurance may not be the same - so comparing "cost per mile" based on fuel prices alone is ignoring all the other variables. 



Michael Kawalek said:


> Yes, I think diesel is the way of the future. You CAN compare diesel with gasoline, if you reduce the cost to a "cost per mile" basis. For example, Auric's diesel Jetta gets 53 MPG which translates to 8.4 cents per mile of fuel with diesel at 4.44$/gallon (price in my area). Friendlycritter's Durrango at 12 MPG is costing 32 cents per mile if she's paying 3.89$ like I am here. I drive a 4X4 Ford F350 with the diesel engine (6 speed stick-shift) and just about always get more than 20 MPG. That's 22.2 cents per mile. So, even with it's higher price, diesel is still cheaper when calculated on a "per mile" basis.
> ...


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

With large displacement engines driving style seems to be the biggest factor in obtaining good fuel economy. I had a 4x4 Dodge Ramcharger with a 318 that consistently got 20 mpg. Also had a 77 Ford pickup with a 300 six that was able to average 23 mpg. My friend's mom claimed she got 25 mpg out of her 96 4x4 Durango with a 318 (wasn't able to verify that first hand). Living in a rural area helps a lot to bring up fuel economy.

That being said, a Chevy Astro or GMC Safari would probably be a better choice than a Durango. More room, better fuel economy, and an Astro/Safari will go through just as much snow. 

They are excellent winter vehicles, I can attest to that first hand. Fuel economy on the highway usually in the low 20s. The Astro/Safari is also much tougher than the average mini-van. They come with a full frame and a drive train sourced from a half-ton truck.

After spending some back seat time in both a first gen Durango and an Astro I can say hands down that the Astro has more room. With high fuel prices looking like they won't abate any time soon if ever, I would stay away from any thing that gets less than 20 mpg. 

As far as anything mechanical being done to a Durango to raise fuel economy, there isn't anything that is suddenly going to add 10 mpg. A more free flowing exhaust and a performance air filter is about as much as one can do. You might be able to squeak out another 3-5 mpg with those mods.


----------



## HockeyFan (Jul 27, 2007)

The Durango is a gas hog. I'm puzzled why the minivan wont due? If true, maybe a station wagon would be more suitable. Many families (with lots of kids) had these vehicles long, long, long before SUVs and they did just fine. I suspect one would work for you.


----------



## friendlycritter (Mar 11, 2008)

> That being said, a Chevy Astro or GMC Safari would probably be a better choice than a Durango. More room, better fuel economy, and an Astro/Safari will go through just as much snow.


I don't think that either of those vans will tow my livestock trailer or my camper. I have actually owned both a Chevy Astro and GMC Safari and neither of mine were better that 15mi/ gal 18 on the highway. Of course that was back when Gas was a $1.19/gal.
Maybe I am telling my age now. 
Any way the exhaust thing might be a good idea even 3 more miles/gal is better with these gas prices.


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

OntarioMan said:


> Gas and diesel vehicles do not cost the same, repairs and maintenance are not the same, depreciation not the same, even insurance may not be the same - so comparing "cost per mile" based on fuel prices alone is ignoring all the other variables.


So many people don't see that but its true buy a new diesel and a new gas and don't do any maintenance to them at all the diesel won't make 150,000 miles but the gas will. That's why i don't like diesels if you don't take care of them they don't last.
10 to 12 miles a gallon is awful i have a 99 gmc 1500 4.3 5 speed and get between 18 and 23. Even loaded down with the trailer and racecar (5500 lbs.) i get 15 mpg.


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

As an FYI, VW has a Rabbit diesel-electric hybrid planned for 2009. Estimated 69 mpg! And even when I'm lead-footing my Golf (it is a turbo!), I get 48 mpg.

By-the-by, diesel engines continually last much longer than gas engines. 200K plus is the norm.


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

If you take care of them, but if you don't they don't last long.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

OK! Everybody that cares about their cars, wants great mileage, and will change the oil and filters should get a diesel. All those that just don't give a ----, sit on their butts, and have extra cash at the pump should stick with gas!


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow someone up tight about diesel vs. gas. Diesel fuel cost more, the diesel engine cost $5,000 more when you buy a new truck ,cost more to maintain so bottom line is if you got a diesel that gets 30 mpg and a gas engine that got 20 mpg the diesel would still cost more to own. Now that you think I'm set on gas I'm not i think propane's the way to go burns clean, good mpg, and will run forever with little to no maintenance.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There's a thought for the Durango, add a propane or nat gas kit to the truck and burn clean cheaper fuels. A neighbor has Nat Gas on a 3/4 ton Chev truck and while it hasn't got quite the power it has on gasoline it's much cheaper to fill up and drive. Wish I had some stats but they're probably online somewhere.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

friendlycritter said:


> I don't think that either of those vans will tow my livestock trailer or my camper. I have actually owned both a Chevy Astro and GMC Safari and neither of mine were better that 15mi/ gal 18 on the highway.


You must have a lead foot or something, because my own experience and others I know that drive 'em average at least 20 mpg. The mileage you stated for the Durango also seems rather low. My friend had a 95 Dakota 4x4 with a 318 V-8 that averaged 21 mpg on the highway. Later he bought a 99 with the same driveline and that one also got 21 mpg. 

Having towed a car trailer with an Astro and a Dakota (little heavier duty than the Durango) they are pretty well equal. The Dakota had the edge in power since it had a V-8, but the optional High Output 4.3 in the van, it wasn't too much slower. 

While the Astro/Safari vans do look dorky and dated, and have mom-mobile written all over them, I still contend for a large family they are more practical and roomy than a Durango.

As far as converting a Durango to propane, I wouldn't bother. Propane around here any way isn't any cheaper than gas. I owned a 96 Cherokee with a aftermarket propane setup. It got 4 mpg less, and using my fancy seat of the pants dynometer, it seemed to lose about 15 horsepower. And then there is the problem of where to mount the tank. In my vehicle it was mounted behind the back seat. It was kind of a bummer since it took up a bit of room.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I do luv the old Safari, the awd moves it like a tank through snow. Yes it takes some fuel but I have two elderly parents on the farm here and a city more concerned with budgets than clearing snow. 
I guess it depends where you are what propane costs. It's dear enough in Ontario too but Nat Gas is less than half what gasoline is.


----------



## friendlycritter (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I bought my Durango. I am happy to report that I got a 18 mi/gal. That was a combination of Hwy and in town. Not to bad. I have heard every ones comment on the minivans and I know a mini van would not in no way haul me,hubby, my kids and dogs, towing my camper loaded down for a long weekend on the lake or my mini horses and ponies for a show. So anyway thanks for all thoughts and comments.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 31, 2003)

Now that you have bought the Durango the best possible way to make it green is park it in the front yard. Small critters can use it as shelter and it will slowly return to the earth from which it came.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Nah once it's built you're best to use it to it's full life or the energy used to make it is a waste. This board isn't about our carbon footprint, global warming, or any other enviro-political agenda. It's AE for the Homestead and sometimes you really do need a big truck to do the job. The space shuttle gets terrible MPG but it's what you need to plant carrots in space.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. .Rustolem has a nice shade of green . . . . .


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

True. If you need a truck, then you need a truck. I think the big complaint that some "environmentalists" have is the number of folks driving big trucks/suvs when they're not needed. On one hand, its a free country and folks can basically choose to drive whatever they like - on the other, the bottom line is that we're a very wasteful society. Perhaps rising fuel prices will change our attitudes.

Planting carrots in space? I really have to pay more attention to world events and the news - I've no idea what they do with that space shuttle. 



Ross said:


> Nah once it's built you're best to use it to it's full life or the energy used to make it is a waste. This board isn't about our carbon footprint, global warming, or any other enviro-political agenda. It's AE for the Homestead and sometimes you really do need a big truck to do the job. The space shuttle gets terrible MPG but it's what you need to plant carrots in space.


----------



## RunsWithColors (Apr 20, 2008)

I have Durango and get between 18-22mpg. Something is very wrong at 10-12mpg. Ever had your transmission looked at? Transmissions are a huge problem for Durangos, and if its going bad it may effect your mileage but I cannot see it impacting it that much and still be running. Mine is currently parked in my yard (as it has many times between all the problems it has had and rising fuel prices) but can't beat it for hauling and farm work. Its a great riding vehicle, wish gas was cheaper!


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Big tires drop mileage horribly, especially those wide monsters everyone loves but don't need. You should get better mileage than that for sure unless you are really moving. Air filter clean? You could put in a K&N but its often only worth it if you have a new truck you will be keeping long term. Otherwise you can find them on ebay if you wait and shop around . About the best thing you can do with a truck or any car really is jack up the tire pressure some and drive the speed limit. It sucks driving slow but it really saves big if you can tolerate it. Use the cruise control too or you will go crazy. Best solution is to get a small car and park the truck saving it for truckky things. Trucks are really only good at truckky things anyways. We parked the Grand Cherokee and just share a car and cut our gas use nearly in half. It sucks but thats the way it is. Welcome to the United States Of Europe and rest assured you ain't gonna like it.


----------



## Pedigo43 (Jan 6, 2003)

With the price of gas, I might vary shortly be walking everywhere I go lol. 

I did find something that has me interested however. Maybe something to spend my Tax Rebate on. 

I found a few websites that claim you can run your car on water. 

Well it turns out to be gas and water (well hydrogen ) but they say you can double your gas MPG.

The First site sales the unit for 1200 buck but the second one,( that I am really interested in) Sells the stuff to do it your self (Im all about doing stuff myself and saving green  ) 

http://www.hydro-4000.com and http://www.drive-on-hydro.com


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

hmmm i got a 2005 durango slt 4x4 thats averaging around 19 and on good days we get 21mpg with it


----------



## okie-steading (Jul 19, 2007)

i have a 04 durango 4x4 with a hemi, mileage is around 16.

for the cargo space, seat space, ability to tow 10,000 of weight, the durango cant be beat. 

i can haul full sheets of plywood in the back, and it wont get wet if its raining. lets see you do that in your car...or a truck w/o a camper/tonneau for that matter.


----------

